# ADA solar Mini



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Yes it is screwed together, Not sure I would remove the base on a $200+ light though, Also I don't think you will be able to cover the whole tank with a single solar light.

Craig


----------



## Globe182jp (Apr 25, 2010)

The price of the light has no merit on a decision to modify it. The spread is an issue. 

How long is the actual 27w bulb? 

It seams the only other ADA product that would work would be the Solar II using only one bulb but that light is designed for 60cm tanks. 

Anyone have any ideals for a light fixture that looks good, this tank will be a display tank and i don't really like the look of the Coralife style lights.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

AFA in San Fran has teh Archea light fixtures they have a 36 watter that fits the Mini L really nice.

Craig


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

I wonder why they don't have a larger one for the mini L, I'm in the same boat trying to decide mini m vs. mini L and the light is a surprisingly large factor. 

Please post on what you end up doing?
-Andrew


----------



## Mr. Fisher (Mar 24, 2009)

Craigthor said:


> AFA in San Fran has teh Archea light fixtures they have a 36 watter that fits the Mini L really nice.
> 
> Craig


yeah the older Archaea fixture was 18" long and used an ADA 36 watt CF bulb. I think they recently replaced this fixture with a new design. You'd have to call Steve or George Lo and ask them for the new specs.

I had one that fit perfectly on my Mini-L (looked nice). I wouldn't try to jury-rig the ADA Mini-Solar lights...


----------



## Globe182jp (Apr 25, 2010)

I've seen those before and they do seem to be the best solution but i really wish ADA made a light that was more than a solar mini and less than a Solar II like a 1x36w Solar. 

I am going to buy an Solar mini M for my my mini M and i will see what i can do to to maybe retrofit a 36W bulb maybe use a AHsuppy ballast if it ends up cheaper than a Solar II.

If its cheaper to buy a solar II i will just use it with one bulb removed, thought that means i will have to build a hanger for the light
Jake


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

I know yuo won't be able to fit a larger bulb into the Mini Solar. The 27 watt fits almos all the way across. If you want a nice clean fixture you would probably have to go Solar II not sure how it is wired if it will work with one bulb out. May have to put a burnt out bulb in its place.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah, the 27w bulb is nearly a perfect fit for the solar mini. Looking at mine earlier today, it might be difficult to rig to put on a mini L, since the solar mini wouldn't reach the center for a spread on a Mini L with the stand part still attached. So you'd probably have to remove the stand part all together and figure how to re-wire the ballast part so it doesn't look ugly, and then do some kind of modification to the top so it'd hang over the center on a different kind of light stand (meaning you'd need something to hook wires/hanging material to to hold it up, which would probably ruin the solar mini aesthetic).

Have you given any thought to just going with a 60-P for your display? There is a lot of ADA support products designed specifically for the Mini S/M and 60-P series tanks. For some reason the 45 and Mini L lines aren't really supported much.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

I use this light on all My Mini Tanks. I don't take it apart as pictured though:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/58896-diy-home-depot-light-27-w.html


----------



## Mr. Fisher (Mar 24, 2009)

I just found out that AFA doesn't carry the old version of the Archaea 18" fixture that fits the Mini-L.

They have replaced the old fixture with a clip-on variety using the same 36 watt ADA CF bulb.

I also agree that the 27 watt National bulb will not fit across a mini-L.


----------



## jsenske (Dec 20, 2004)

I am going to put some serious heat on ADA as to why there is no options in their lighting scheme to fit Mini L and 45cm tanks. There's some other models really needing a good lighting solution too. I do know that that sort of development is expensive for them there in Japan, but it's a question I get a lot. 
I have to wonder how many would actually buy them though. Seems that most people do their own thing on lighting, even when or where there is an ADA option. 

The Solar Mini M is all one piece by the way-- the base is not removable unless you were to actually cut it off. 

As well ADA needs to be looking real hard at LED. Especially from an environmental standpoint, but more because I am just certain that within 5 years LED is basically all we/anyone will use. It just makes too much sense as a lightsource. (sorry for the digression). 

I'll email my contact at ADA now and report back with their reply.


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

I used one on my mini L and I just cut a piece of plexi to fill in the footprint of the tank that the base of the light did not cover. The plexi is the same thickness as the base plate so the tank is level. The light does not extend all of the way to the end of the tank but it is the best looking light that I could find or make fit this tank.


----------



## Mr. Fisher (Mar 24, 2009)

jsenske said:


> I am going to put some serious heat on ADA as to why there is no options in their lighting scheme to fit Mini L and 45cm tanks. There's some other models really needing a good lighting solution too. I do know that that sort of development is expensive for them there in Japan, but it's a question I get a lot.
> I have to wonder how many would actually buy them though. Seems that most people do their own thing on lighting, even when or where there is an ADA option.
> 
> The Solar Mini M is all one piece by the way-- the base is not removable unless you were to actually cut it off.
> ...


 
Interesting. Yeah a member of the San Francisco Bay Area Aquatic Plant Society is actually making some progress with LED lighting. He made a prototype and is working on the particulars. I'm following that thread, too.


----------



## Globe182jp (Apr 25, 2010)

jnaz: How high did the light sit above the tank? I am concerned about the light not sitting high enough to get a good spread.

jsenske: I Would love to see a Solar or Mini system made for the 45?\ Mini L and it would be even better if they made an LED system. Keep me informed of any info ADA gives out. Tell them i would buy a Solar Mini L or a Solar III 1x36 :icon_lol:

Francis Xavier: That sounds like a challenge. I am sure it would be a pain but i like tinkering, i still wanna see if i can use a LED system from Reef Led lights and fit it under the Solar mini. I have decided to ditch the Display so far, I love the Mini M and L and think i will just use them to house my shrimp. But even with that i still prefer to have a good looking light for it.

EntoCraig: That is kinda the opposite of a good looking light :wink:. But the real problem would be that it cannot even match the spread of the Solar mini, though i did use one to retrofit my Edge


----------



## Globe182jp (Apr 25, 2010)

I just found out that someone has retrofitted an ADA Solar mini with LEDs from Ecoxotic , the light has 2 small led strips and looks really promising.

Anyone have any experience with these LEDs?


heres the build link http://socalaquascapers.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5375


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Globe; I love the way the Solar Mini looks too, I'm right there with you on preferring to have good looking lights . I hope the tinkering experiments work well for you. I know that, as you linked, there have been some successful mods done to the light by other hobbyists.


----------



## Globe182jp (Apr 25, 2010)

Well I hope ADA hears our crys and creates a Solar mini L.
I really like the LED trend and I think ADA will eventually follow but i may had to try my hand at it first. 
If i could find a base table lamp that looked as good as the Solar mini I would not bother modding the Solar but it just looks the best.

Tinkering is just part of the hobby and part of me. Im about to sell a modified Fluval edge that has a AC50 that runs a with an AC mini flow( tons more media area) , a cooling fan and a 27Wpc bulb built in to the hood. 

If its not modded it not done yet.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Globe what did you end up doing?

-Andrew


----------



## Globe182jp (Apr 25, 2010)

I"m still deciding, right now my mini L riccia carpet has been attacked by hair algae. I am taking a small trip up to San Fran and will visit AFA and buy at least the Solar Mini M, but it still looks like a Solar II will be its light unless an led company comes out with a good looking light.

A few company's are coming out with LED fixtures and ADA shop has told me they are talking to a company about creating one also but i have not heard anything new yet.

Also I just sold my modded Fluval Edge so that should give me a few extra dollars to spend on ADA lights 
Jake


----------

